# ASUS MS series LED Monitor?



## _jM (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys .. I popped in to get some TPU feedback on the new ASUS MS238H LED Monitor 23 inch version. Here's  a picture and Neweggs link for the product. I have this one on the way tomorrow  ASUS MS238H Glossy Black 23" 2ms Ring stand & Ergo...






And here is the product-page from ASUS: http://event.asus.com/LCD/Designo_MS_Series/

Let me know what you think .. and as soon as I get this baby here tomorrow and get some good gaming/watching B-ray dvds on it.. I will post back with pictures and updates!


----------



## _jM (May 13, 2010)

So far this LED MS series monitor from ASUS is the best one I have ever owned! The display it has is amazingly crisp, and the 1 million:1 contrast ratio combined with the 2ms response time... just amazing picture quality. And this bad boy is freaking sleek looking and is thin as hell.. great for saving space. It has this really cool ass ring stand that surprisingly works out quite well.
    Only flaw I have noticed is the fact that this puppy doesn't have a standard mounting plate for aftermarket stands (i.e: Mine ) Also the HDMI cable that comes with it works out quite well too


----------



## mp3boy (May 14, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Binge (May 14, 2010)

ASUS makes top notch monitors especially when gaming is considered.  Low dot pitch, low response latency, and amazing brightness.


----------



## OnBoard (May 14, 2010)

I'd stay away from any TN monitor that's tilted back. Reason being if you look a TN monitor from bottom, the top part goes dark. But if you look TN monitor from top it's clear whole screen wide.

That's also the reason why I always have my screens tilted forward (that 5 degrees they go). Just see for yourself, move head to top/bottom.

Now if ASUS was super smart they would have flipped the panel on these 180 degrees? Highly doubt it though as every TN screen tilts that far back and they are all "wrong way around".

This screen is best placed on low desk, for clear picture.

Take couple pictures for me on 45 degrees top/bottom  I'm also searching for a LED backlit full HD 22-24" and 23" could be spot on for me. Regular stand though, that would fall of my desk and I'd be http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Ggo9_VVtU...ti7uawsE/s400/ihasamega128627047974349078.jpg


----------



## Binge (May 15, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I'd stay away from any TN monitor that's tilted back. Reason being if you look a TN monitor from bottom, the top part goes dark. But if you look TN monitor from top it's clear whole screen wide.
> 
> That's also the reason why I always have my screens tilted forward (that 5 degrees they go). Just see for yourself, move head to top/bottom.
> 
> ...



My ASUS has no dead viewing angles, and that stand isn't fixed.


----------

